# Upper Colorado River Permit Avalible! Create your own job!



## rivercenter (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you anyone you know interseted in the river running or fishing business? There is currently a moritorium on new permits for the Colorado River so they arn't makeing and more. We know this section is not for items that are for sale but if you are a river runner who has thoughts of some day running your own river company this is the perfect oportuinty to create you own job description.

Plese contact me for more information at [email protected]

Sorry, the Colorado River Center located at Rancho Del Rio is not for Sale and will remain open for business. We do however, have a river permit and business operation avalible. Please Contact Chris Amoroso @ [email protected] for more infomation.


----------

